
Vaping Illnesses Linked to Vitamin E Acetate, CDC Says - johnny313
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/08/health/vaping-illness-cdc.html
======
LinuxBender
Here is a non paywall link with more details [1] also [2]

[1] -
[https://www.cdc.gov/tobacco/basic_information/e-cigarettes/s...](https://www.cdc.gov/tobacco/basic_information/e-cigarettes/severe-
lung-disease.html)

[2] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20904164](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20904164)

~~~
masonic
Those speak to the illnesses but not to this diagnosis.

~~~
LinuxBender
Agreed. Based on other things I've read (sorry I don't have links handy) the
forensics surgeons were seeing extreme inflammation in the lungs identical to
people that have experienced chemical fire burns. I don't have the exact
terminology they used, sorry.

